# Help me identify this engine part



## TTee (Nov 5, 2014)

This part came off a 2007 Audi A3 1.8 TFSI. The only number I could find on it was 06H103516D. I've attached a couple of pictures to help. Really need to figure this out and Audi could not help me over the phone. Their system did not recognize the part number. I did Google the number, but I am not sure if the results I got are correct. It is positioned on the front of the engine near the water pump. Any thoughts?

Thanks folks!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks the same as the Part No images on Google.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTee (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks, Hoggy. Guess my question wasn't very clear.

What is the purpose of this part? Is there any way a coolant leak could originate from this part?

I took my wife's A3 in to get a coolant leak fixed and this was the part they said was the culprit. They first thought it was the coolant pump, but when I provided them documentation that they had replaced the coolant pump less than a year before they quickly discovered the leak was coming from this part. As you can probably tell, I have my doubts. But, I am having a hard time determining if what they say could be true. I want to have my facts straight before I call BS.

Appreciate the help.

TTee


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Appears to be part of the crankcase emission system, so be surprised if it is part of the coolant system. In the pics I've looked at it's nowhere near the coolant pump.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTee (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks again, Hoggy!

From what I can tell from this (http://vwts.ru/engine/byt/byt_bzb_1_8_tsfi_eng.pdf) PDF (pages 24 and 25) the part is the thick oil particles separator. This leads me to believe it has nothing to do with the coolant system.

Is this enough to call BS on my local garage?

Thanks,

TTee


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTee said:


> Thanks again, Hoggy!
> 
> From what I can tell from this (http://vwts.ru/engine/byt/byt_bzb_1_8_tsfi_eng.pdf) PDF (pages 24 and 25) the part is the thick oil particles separator. This leads me to believe it has nothing to do with the coolant system.
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm sure it's the Oil seperator on crankcase emission system, think you require a 2nd opinion but not from Audi.
Hoggy.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

From a quick look it's the oil separator so unlikely to be the source of a water leak.

In your first picture part of the groove for the seal is broken on the LH end. Done during removal?

The most pertinent question is, have they fixed the coolant leak?


----------



## TTee (Nov 5, 2014)

For the record, the shop that did the work is an independent garage, not my local Audi dealer. I did get confirmation from Audi that this is the oil separator and an Audi tech also confirmed the coolant leak could not have originated from this part.

The garage did fix the coolant leak, just not sure what was replaced at this point. Also, not sure how the damage to the part happened. Could have been damaged upon removal or could have been damaged while still on the car, so it may well have needed to be replaced anyway. I would guess I will never know.

Not sure how to proceed at this point. This was not an inexpensive fix, and it is pretty clear now that what they charged me for was not what needed to be done to fix the leak. If they did need to replace the water pump, it should still be under warranty as it was replaced by them less than a year before. If it was something else, why would they not just be transparent about their work? Very strange.

Any thoughts on what to do next. My first instinct is to go and confront them face to face, but that might not end well.

Appreciate your help.


----------

